# just another new guy , with a mb



## thegnu (Jan 25, 2012)

hello , all just found this forum while searching bike an motor info an followed a link from another forum , I 'm new to building  , an just finished my 1st , built on a custom frame I designed heres a pic before an after, looking forward to gettin to know this place . Gary


----------



## JRE123 (Feb 14, 2012)

Great looking ride!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Feb 19, 2012)

*Welcome!*

Great bike


----------

